# August TOTM Winner



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Cory1990, our August TOTM Winner! Everyone's pictures were so great, this only won by a narrow two votes. Great job everyone, especially Cory.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats, Cory, good job.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol bet he will be happy


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice the tank looks good.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Was there ever a prize for TOTM this month?


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats. Nice tank


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Was there ever a prize for TOTM this month?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I offered up a copy of the 'Book of ADA'. Cory, pm me your address and ill ship it to you.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Can i get a ada book too?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I won I won I won I won! Lol 

Thanks to whoever voted for me. And everyone had great pictures. I really didn't think I had a chance but I got lucky I guess.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The prize is just for the winner. You might be able to find a good one on E-Bay or possibly even aquabid. I am not sure if they sell stuff as well as fish.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Good job Corey--- very nice tank. Is it one you kept up?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup one of my favorites! Im adding a pair of frontosas!! I found some way way up north I'm visiting my girlfriends mom about 5 hours from my house and on the way to the gas station today I stumbled on a small fish store that had them for $10 each! I grabbed two of them and they are in my girlfriends moms tank until tmro when I go home. I'm super excited I got some and for that price as well. 

On another hand though, anyone have ideas for transporting them that far? I'm going to set up a tank I just took down a 30g and have them stay in there for a month or so invade they get sick from the transport. I kept all my filter media from each tank and kept them in bags with tank water so it will instantly be cycled. But after I know they are healthy they are going in with my others.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucky you Cory! My lfs sells them pretty cheap to. Not that cheap, but cheap (considering everything else is over priced! lol)


----------

